# Dish 625 Installation over a SIngle Cable



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

My son moved out and left me with his 625, which I would like to use. When he purchased the DVR, he upgraded our system to quad LNBs and ran two cables to his room leaveing me the other two for my living room and home theater room.

I would like to move the 625 to our living room, but I only have a single cable running to this room and it would be difficult to run another. Is there anyway to use this receiver with a single cable? If I upgrade to Dish Pro LNBs, can I run two satellite feeds over the same cable? 

To complicate things, I have a Dish 6000 in my home theater room and I do watch a handful of channels from the 61.5 satellite so whatever I do would have to still work there as well.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

You would have to get a DP+Twin and a DP+Seperator. Also, your 61.5 LNB would have to be a DP Dual. Run a check switch on your 6000. If it says DP21/DP-Twin, just order the DP+Twin. If it says SW21-3sat, you will also need the DP Dual. The DP+Twin will work with the 6000 without needing a DP adapter as well. The Twin and Seperator will cost about $40-50 and the Dual about $20-40.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> You would have to get a DP+Twin and a DP+Seperator. Also, your 61.5 LNB would have to be a DP Dual. Run a check switch on your 6000. If it says DP21/DP-Twin, just order the DP+Twin. If it says SW21-3sat, you will also need the DP Dual. The DP+Twin will work with the 6000 without needing a DP adapter as well. The Twin and Seperator will cost about $40-50 and the Dual about $20-40.


larrystotler - thanks much for the information.

From your post and some surfing, I now understand that with dish pro plus equipment, I can run two satellite feeds over a single cable. I assume then that one of the lines from the DP+ twin will go to the 625, where I'll split it into two satellite feeds with the DP+Seperator (which I have assuming the PN is 123254) and the other line will go to the 6000. I did a switch check on the 6000 and it says SW21-3sat, so on the 61.5 dish I swap out the LNB for a DP Dual (120810) - right? Then I assume I'll have to combine the feeds from the two dishes (300 & 500) via a multiswitch and run it through the cable that goes to the 6000. Do I use a DP21 (120341) for this?

All this will be easy enough and reduce the cables coming off the roof. The only question I still have is: doesn't the receiver have to be a DP+ unit as well? I read that I would need an adaptor for legacy receivers so wouldn't I need an adaptor for both the 6000 and 625.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

I downloaded the Dish Pro Plus Twin Users guide and I believe I answered my questions. First, the twin has an input to connect it to a second dish, so I should need a DP21. Second, it lists the 6000 as a supported legacy receiver. It also list the 625 as a DP+ receiver.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

You connect the DP Dual directly into the DP+Twin. Then connect the DP+Twin to the DP+Seperator for the 625, and the DP+Twin to the 6000. You don not need any other switches. Technically, the DP+Twin is basically a DP34(however, with legacy and DP+ Support). You do not need any other switches for this. The 6000 will still read the DP+Twin as an SW21-3sat.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> You do not need any other switches for this.


Sorry for the confusion, in my last post I meant to say that because the DP+ twin has a sat input, that I _shouldn't_ need a DP21.

Anyway, this all sounds very straight forward.

Thanks for the help, I'll order the parts today.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Order the parts, hooked it up and everything works great.

Thanks for the advice.

How did I live without a DVR !!!!!!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

That's what we all say !


----------

